
Engineering a Beowulf-style Compute Cluster - jacquesm
http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/Beowulf/beowulf_book/beowulf_book/index.html
======
alexenko
The book is also available in pdf here:
<http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/Beowulf/beowulf_book/>

